

Flappy 2048 in HTML5 Canvas - gren
http://zhuoweizhang.net/Flappy2048/

======
mrspeaker
Hey, I recognise that code... It's my Flappy Bird Typing Tutor (sans typing):
[https://github.com/mrspeaker/Omega500/tree/master/ex/flapjam](https://github.com/mrspeaker/Omega500/tree/master/ex/flapjam)

You should have used my flappy-accurate "Wafty Man" code:
[https://github.com/mrspeaker/wafty-man/](https://github.com/mrspeaker/wafty-
man/) \- it has exactly the same rotation and physics as the original ;)

~~~
theboywho
Oh, I didn't know Wafty Man was based on the typing tutor code. Wafty's been
the most accurate flappy bird clone I could find on the app store by far. It's
impressive, same guy behind the two ;)

------
_archon_
I'm holding out for 2048 Tetris. Each combine gives you the ability to rotate
a Tetramino 90 degrees. Extra combines are automatically banked.

~~~
prat0318
It is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7435569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7435569)

------
onuryavuz
This game deserves a co-dependent scoring scheme and a leaderboard!

Possible score function = (score of 2048)^[(score of flappy bird)-(# of
failures at flappy bird)]

------
TophWells
I don't get it. I can click on Flappy Bird to play there, and move tiles in
2048 to play there, but there doesn't seem to be any interaction between the
two.

------
peg_leg
This will end western civilization

------
unwind
The Flappy interface seems to come from
[http://www.mrspeaker.net/dev/game/flappy/](http://www.mrspeaker.net/dev/game/flappy/)
(the Typing Tutor), but the gameplay is vanilla. Weird.

------
CmonDev
Add "in HTML5 and Canvas and JS" to boost votes even further - it's HN!

~~~
peterkelly
I'm waiting for a version built using reactive programming. _Then_ I shall be
impressed.

------
fredley
I don't know if this is a bug, but the bird flaps regardless of whether my
2048 move is valid. I.e., I can continue to flap the bird by pressing the
right arrow key, even if that doesn't result in a move in 2048.

------
aaronsnoswell
Don't try playing that flappy bird clone with headphones in. It's gonna take
my ears a while to recover from that coin sound.

------
varmais
Any reason why that webpage is flagged as harmful by F-secure?

~~~
peterkelly
Uncheck "Productivity/time sinks" in the detection tab in the preferences

------
oglo
There goes another series of my productive hours

------
codevinsky
This has totally ruined my day.

